# new floor and counters



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

How long do you plan on staying in your home? And do you want to repaint again before moving? You may want to consider a more neutral color for future resale. Ask your paint salesperson to show you a selection of colors that would fall into the neutral spectrum.

Assuming your cabinets are the typical Honey Oak or Golden Oak, medium to light color stain, stick with a medium to light color floor, again in a neutral color.

Assuming everything else in the kitchen is a medium or light color, I like a darker counter top for contrast and interest. One downside if you choose a dark color solid surface (Corian, Hi-Macs, Hanex, etc.), when they scratch, the scratch is white. The upside is the scratch can be buffed out with a green or maroon Scotchbrite pad and a little elbow grease.

Many people overlook door knobs and drawer pulls as a way to dress up their cabinets. You'll be surprised how much of a difference this simple and relatively inexpensive upgrade will make. Just be careful, you can go overboard, some knobs and pulls do tend to get pricey.


----------

